# Any Advice for 2ww after 1st failed DE/IVF cycle?



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, 

Can anyone please advise me on the do's and don'ts for my next two week wait. Not starting for a couple of weeks but I wondered if I could get some advice to improve my chances for this coming cycle.  I thought i'd done everything i possibly could but got a bfn in May.  I laid in bed for the first day but since heard that too much lying can stop the blood flow?? It's hard to know what to do for the best    

We're privately funding so any tips to greater our chances or personal experience on their bfp's would be really appreciated  

Thanks for reading

Essie x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Essie,

As hard as it is, I don't really think there is any miracle answer.  I remember asking my clinic with my first cycle and they said that if there was any proof on what would help, then they would be telling everyone to do it.

It is all down to Mother Nature I am afraid.

I hope it doesn't offend you, but I would say to just do whatever you feel comfortable with.

Good luck for your next cycle.

X


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Staceysm - it doesnt offend at all    I'm grateful for your reply.  I'm of the same mind as yourself - i guess i just needed to hear it from someone else too.  It's frustrating that up until transfer its all artificial, then you have to rely on Mother Nature    

I'll carry on with the brazil nuts, pineapple juice and protein  

I'm on holiday on Sunday so hopefully that will relax me and put me in a better pma before tx 

Essie x


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

A little accupuncture would not go a miss....I swear it helped me relax on my last try ...good luck xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks clarabell - I did think of that as it's the only thing i didnt do the last time but didnt know whether it was too late to start accupuncture    I know some people who've had it started months before the treatment.

Congrats on your bfp  

Essie x


----------

